#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Самадхи и Випассана Ретрит - Латвия

## Paauk

Мы рады Вам сообщить, что летом 2010 года состоится 30-дневный ретрит по медитации (Самадхи и Випассана).:

Учитель     Достопочтимый U Revata  (Монастырь Па-Аук,  Бирма)

Место проведения   Латвия, район Руена
Даты  проведения   11 июня – 13 июля

Более подробную информацию о мероприятии Вы можете найти на сайте www.paauk-latvia.org

----------

AlekseyE (09.04.2010), PampKin Head (07.04.2010), Zom (07.04.2010), Аминадав (07.04.2010), Ната (26.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (08.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Почти под боком, однако -)

Поехать чтоль.. -)

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо, надо... Жаль, что на такой срок не вырваться. (((

Уникальная возможность.

P.S. А на 2 недели можно?

----------


## Zom

Как я понимаю, проживание в палатках?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> P.S. А на 2 недели можно?


Поддерживаю вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы рады Вам сообщить, что летом 2010 года состоится 30-дневный ретрит по медитации (Самадхи и Випассана).:
> 
> Учитель     Достопочтимый U Revata  (Монастырь Па-Аук,  Бирма)
> 
> Место проведения   Латвия, район Руена
> Даты  проведения   11 июня – 13 июля
> 
> Более подробную информацию о мероприятии Вы можете найти на сайте www.paauk-latvia.org


А вы не могли бы подробнее рассказать об организующей группе и о формате затвора?

----------


## Paauk

1. Организаторы

В 2009 году Достопочтимый Pa-Auk Sayadaw посетил Латвию, где благословил землю для организации медитационного центра, всего 1,000 га. 
Организаторы ретрита 2010 - это люди, которые уважают и живут по учению Будды.
Среди нас есть как бывшие, так и будущие монахи, а также просто те, кто занимается медитацией, 
были в Па-Аук монастыре в Бирме, или кто только хочет начать практику.

2. Период пребывания на ретрите
Вы можете приехать и на 2 недели. В этом случае при заполнении анкеты, пожалуйста, укажите даты приезда и отъезда.

3. Инфраструктура
Так как проект находится в самом начале своего развития, участники ретрита будут проживать в палатках, которые они привезут с собой.

В ближайшее время на сайте http://www.paauk-latvia.org/ будет выложено расписание занятий и список вещей, которые необходимо привезти с собой.

4. Что Вы имеет ввиду под "форматом затвора"?
Если Вы говорите о правилах, то это соблюдение 8 заповедей и noble silence (благородная тишина)

----------

Zom (09.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Организаторы
> 
> В 2009 году Достопочтимый Pa-Auk Sayadaw посетил Латвию, где благословил землю для организации медитационного центра, всего 1,000 га. 
> Организаторы ретрита 2010 - это люди, которые уважают и живут по учению Будды.
> Среди нас есть как бывшие, так и будущие монахи, а также просто те, кто занимается медитацией, 
> были в Па-Аук монастыре в Бирме, или кто только хочет начать практику.


Как-то туманно всё равно.



> 4. Что Вы имеет ввиду под "форматом затвора"?
> Если Вы говорите о правилах, то это соблюдение 8 заповедей и noble silence (благородная тишина)


я имею в виду как будут осуществляться лекции (расписание, язык перевода) какой режим практик будет. Как будет организовано проживание и питание. и т.п.

----------


## Айвар

Ом мани, это ж надо, поддерживаю - очень хочется узнать программу мероприятия, тем более что прям под боком.

----------


## Paauk

Попробуем рассеять образовавшийся туман. 

Pa-Auk Latvia International Meditation Centre был организован совсем недавно.
Предстоящий ретрит - это самое начало его деятельности.
В долгосрочной перспективе планируется строительство полноценного медитационного центра. 
А пока будут проводиться ежегодные ретриты в летнее время.
Центр имеет поддержку со стороны  Pa-Auk монастыря (Мьянма), а также большого количества дхамма друзей по всему миру.
Таким образом, и на ретритах, и в будущем центре будут работать по системе, которую преподают в Pa-Auk Монастыре 
http://www.cakkavala.org/res/eDharma...hpalichart.swf

Возможно за неделю до ретрита Достопочтимый U Revata даст несколько лекций в Риге.
Учитель отлично говорит по английски. Перевод будет на латышский.

В настоящее время готовится программа ретрита, которая будет скоро выложена на сайте.
А пока можем Вам сообщить следующее:

1. В рамках самого ретрита будет ежедневная практика (до 7-8 часов) и интервью с  Учителем на английском языке. 
Если Вам для интервью потребуется перевод на русский язык, то, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом в анкете.
2. Питание будет двухразовое (завтрак и обед до полудня). Если У Вас есть какие-либо противопоказания, сообщите, пожалуйста, об этом в анкете.
После полудня можно пить соки, чай, мед, есть сахар, принимать лекарства. 
3. Проживание будет в палатках, которые участники привозят с собой. Для медитации будет построен построен шатер с деревянным полом.
Также будут обеспечены биотуалеты и душевые кабины.

----------

AlekseyE (13.04.2010), Zom (12.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Спасибо. Теперь гораздо понятнее.

----------


## Zom

А на сколько вы человек рассчитываете примерно? Или точных прикидок нет - как получится, так получится?

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотелось бы увидеть ежедневное расписание и программку на месяц, плиз.

----------


## Paauk

Добрый день!

Eжедневное расписание можно увидеть на http://www.paauk-latvia.org/Library/...hedule_rus.pdf

7 и 10 июня в 19:00 в Новом Рижском Театре по адресу г. Рига, ул. Лачплеша, 25  планируется провести 2 Dhamma Talk.  Во время ретрита Dhamma Talk будут проходить 1  раз в неделю.

Пока мы планируем около 100 участников ретрита.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2010), Zom (14.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (14.05.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Кстати, если кому-то понадобится переночевать в Риге накануне ритрита, может мне написать в личку, место в саду с палаткой или в доме для нескольких человек найдется.

----------

Читтадхаммо (15.05.2010)

----------


## Айвар

С интересом прочитал о том, что в ритрите планируется двухразовое питание: в 5-45 -завтрак и в 10-30 - обед.
Скажите, пожалуйста, из чего будет состоять завтрак и обед? Чем вызван выбор именно этого времени завтрака и обеда?

Моя жена тоже хотела бы участвовать в ритрите посвященном  медитации-анапанасати, но прочитав о таких условиях питания, выражает серьзную обеспокоенность. Она говорит, что нарушение питания, в особенности в период перехода весна-лето, может вызвать разбаланс дош и подъем ваты, то есть увеличить нервозность и возбудимость (она интересуется аюрведой).
Еще она утверждает, что хоть брахманы и питаются  один раз в день, но делают это около полудня, когда джатар-агни (пищеварительный огонь) сильный. Ведь вы наверно знаете, что наш астрономический полдень находится гле-то в районе 14-00 часов ( с учетом всех изменений: директное, летнее время). Что я могу ей возразить и как я могу ее убедить в том, что она не умрет с голоду и что это не диетический ритрит, а именно медитационный, и что навязчивые мысли о еде не возникнут у нее?

Если у кого-то есть опыт пребывания в таких ритритах, быть может он согласится поделиться им!

----------


## Raudex

> в 5-45 -завтрак и в 10-30 - обед.


Это более менее нормальное расписание еды для монастырей ЮВА (разве что в первый раз по-пожже едят), вот только есть сомнения уместен ли он для Риги.

----------


## Zom

Некоторым месяц голодовки может пойти на пользу -)

----------

Raudex (25.05.2010)

----------


## Айвар

> Некоторым месяц голодовки может пойти на пользу -)


Таким образом вы признаете что не всем и что это таки голодовка? Значит жена права?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Айвар

> Это более менее нормальное расписание еды для монастырей ЮВА (разве что в первый раз по-пожже едят), вот только есть сомнения уместен ли он для Риги.


Так и она про то, что то что хорошо в Тайланде и Бирме, для нашей средней полосы (56 градусов северной широты) не катит. Температура не та, хоть и июнь, а значит, для того, чтобы и восполнять тепловые потери, надо больше каллорий. Посмотрим, что ответят организаторы. 
Хотя если будет молоко, чай с медом и сахаром, еще хотя бы 2-3 раза, то наверное, это будет вполне приемлемо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так и она про то, что то что хорошо в Тайланде и Бирме, для нашей средней полосы (56 градусов северной широты) не катит. Температура не та, хоть и июнь, а значит, для того, чтобы и восполнять тепловые потери, надо больше каллорий. Посмотрим, что ответят организаторы. 
> Хотя если будет молоко, чай с медом и сахаром, еще хотя бы 2-3 раза, то наверное, это будет вполне приемлемо.


Если вас с женой смущает именно кол-во еды, то с этим будут или могут быть сложности только первые дни. И это ведь -- самая середина лета... : )
Просто возьмите тёплые вещи на случай прохладной погоды.

И какие там тепловые потери, если день-деньской будете сидеть *не-по-движ-но*, т.е. расхода энергии -- никакого? : )

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Таким образом вы признаете что не всем и что это таки голодовка? Значит жена права?


По крайней мере я бы явно заскучал с таким режимом поедания пищи )) И тогда мне бы было уже не до медитации )). Есть некоторый опыт.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

У меня свелось всё к тому, что я ложился спать всё раньше. А вот теперь в нашем климате и в нашей традиции светового дня, когда спать народ ложится обычно около полуночи -  я реально напрягаюсь с таким режимом.

----------

Zom (25.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Айвар

Спасибо за ваши откровения. (Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что женщины очень мудры, а правы так это всегда ...   :Embarrassment:  ). 




> Если вас с женой смущает именно кол-во еды, то с этим будут или могут быть сложности только первые дни. И это ведь -- самая середина лета... : )
> Просто возьмите тёплые вещи на случай прохладной погоды.
> 
> И какие там тепловые потери, если день-деньской будете сидеть *не-по-движ-но*, т.е. расхода энергии -- никакого? : )


Да, это помимо всего прочего еще и дождливое время. Ну, это как повезет...
А насчет неподвижности это как сказать. - Есть неплохой материал о подготовке к затворничеству, лично мне было весьма интересно почитать. http://www.buddhayana.ru/tl_files/pd...ditation_4.pdf

----------


## Юй Кан

Книжка правильная, а дожди -- что вам они? Не под открытым же небом сидеть будете. : )

----------


## Топпер

> У меня свелось всё к тому, что я ложился спать всё раньше. А вот теперь в нашем климате и в нашей традиции светового дня, когда спать народ ложится обычно около полуночи -  я реально напрягаюсь с таким режимом.


То ли ещё будет зимой  :Cool:

----------


## Raudex

> То ли ещё будет зимой


Зимы НЕ будет! (с) :Cool:

----------

Zom (25.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Paauk

Заповедь воздержания от еды после 12 дня соблюдается всеми практикующими медитацию в любом монастыре/центре. Самое главное преимущество такого режима заключается в лучшей концентрации, т.к. отсутствуют мысли о предстоящем приеме пищи. Кроме того, поглощение еды до полудня происходит более осознанно. Обращаем Ваше внимание на то, что в основном участники будут сидеть или перемещаться по ограниченной территории, т.е. Вы не будете тратить много энергии. После полудня же можно пить соки, чай, мед, сахар. И потом одна поговорка гласит - Завтрак съешь сам, обед подели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу  :Smilie: 

Ответ Учителя на вопрос о еде после 12:
Ретрит - это время для достижения бОльшего счастья, отпустив меньшее.
Воодушевляйте людей соблюдать 8 заповедей. Однако если это необходимо подстраивайтесь под то, что подходит участникам.
В Па-Аук Монастыре некоторым медитаторам разрешено соблюдать 5 заповедей, т.к им нужно есть легкую еду из-за проблем с желудком.
Исключение сделано для тех, у кого слабое здоровье.
Однако каждый должен сам взять ответственность на себя

Мы настоятельно рекомендуем Всем участникам соблюдать это правило в течение курса. Однако для новичков и людей с ослабленным здоровьем легкие закуски будут предоставлены  в 17:00

----------

Zom (25.05.2010), Айвар (26.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Хочу обратить внимание на то, что есть нельзя не после 12 часов, а после астрономического полудня, т.е. момента, когда солнце находится в зените.
Для Риги на 12 июня солнечный полдень наступает в 12 часов 24 минуты.
Если есть декретное время, как в России тогда солнечный полдень придется на  13 часов 24 минуты.
А если есть ещё сдвиг летнего то и вовсе в 14 часов 24 минуты.

----------

Айвар (26.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Завтрак съешь сам, обед подели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу


Устарело. Завтрак надо отдавать монаху  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (25.05.2010), Zom (25.05.2010), Аминадав (02.06.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2010)

----------


## Paauk

Спасибо Вам за комментарий. Но хотелось бы, напомнить, что следующая медитация начинается в 13.00. Поэтому мы рекомендуем закончить обед и оставить мысли о еде до 12.00, чтобы налегке приступить к практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Paauk

Цитата:
Завтрак съешь сам, обед подели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу
Устарело. Завтрак надо отдавать монаху.

Ожидается приезд 6 монахов из ЮВА. Поэтому у Вас будет эта ценная возможность  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (25.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> У меня свелось всё к тому, что я ложился спать всё раньше. А вот теперь в нашем климате и в нашей традиции светового дня, когда спать народ ложится обычно около полуночи - я реально напрягаюсь с таким режимом.


Это да. Я тоже так практиковал в Суанмоке -) Тем более что в 8 вечера всё равно тьма тьмущая и делать особо нечего. Хотя честно сказать даже в таком режиме я несколько голодал. Но это скорее было от непривычки, т.е. от традиционной жажды что-нить поесть.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Paauk

Про пищу недуховную  :Smilie:   Martins Sirmais, известный латышский повар, любезно согласился участвовать в проекте. Он составит меню и будет курировать приготовление еды.  Основой ежедневного рациона  - зто вегетарианская еда из местных овощей.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

Как у вас всё хорошо. Жалко только что заграница -)

----------

Читтадхаммо (26.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Это да. Я тоже так практиковал в Суанмоке -) Тем более что в 8 вечера всё равно тьма тьмущая и делать особо нечего. Хотя честно сказать даже в таком режиме я несколько голодал. Но это скорее было от непривычки, т.е. от традиционной жажды что-нить поесть.


В Таиланде монахи обычно вечером пьют Овалтин.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Понятно,что после 12 часов твердую пищу нельзя ,а вот оливковое масло можно-ли ложечками .Я если голодую ,то стараюсь пить оливковое масло что-бы не нарушалась работа желчного пузыря. После перенесенного в  детстве гепатита если не принимать вечером твердую пищу начинаются боли в  желчном пузыре, а так с приемом оливкового масло все нормализуется.

----------

Zom (26.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно,что после 12 часов твердую пищу нельзя ,а вот оливковое масло можно-ли ложечками .Я если голодую ,то стараюсь пить оливковое масло что-бы не нарушалась работа желчного пузыря. После перенесенного в  детстве гепатита если не принимать вечером твердую пищу начинаются боли в  желчном пузыре, а так с приемом оливкового масло все нормализуется.


Топлёное масло точно можно.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Лазейка находится в 4-ой Ниссая, которая описывает лекарства, а именно:



> Pūtimuttabhesajjaṃ Nissāya Pabbajjā
> Tattha Te Yāvajīvaṃ Ussaho Karaṇīyo
> Atirekalābho
> Sappi
> Navaṇītaṃ
> Telaṃ
> Madhu
> Phāṇitaṃ


топленое масло или "гхи",
свежее масло (животное, сливочное),
жидкое масло (растительное),
мед,
сахар (сок тростника, патока; соль).

из животного масла можно логически\казуистически вывести молоко и молочные продукты типа йогурта, сыра и творога.

Таким образом монах который считает себя больным может употреблять эти продукты как лекарства и не указан режим их употребления, то есть "правила полудня" нет. А то что "в мире нет здоровых людей, а есть плохо обследованные" - это широкоизвестный факт  :Wink:

----------

Zom (26.05.2010), Айвар (26.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Добавлю, что даже монастырь Амаравати в Великобритании, славящийся своей приверженностью Винае, ввел для себя употребление этих продуктов вечером (плюс немного шоколада) т.к. климат не способствует режиму питания достаточному в Индии.

----------

Айвар (26.05.2010), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Про пищу недуховную   Martins Sirmais, известный латышский повар, любезно согласился участвовать в проекте. Он составит меню и будет курировать приготовление еды.  Основой ежедневного рациона  - зто вегетарианская еда из местных овощей.


Честно говоря, мне трудно представить себе местные овощи в июне.  :Wink:   А вот молочные продукты запросто. 
Основу вегетарианской кухни составляют далы (чечевица) и овощи, глупо даже говорить, что для приготовления используются масалы (добавки-пряности). 
Рис продукт охлаждающий, годится для жаркого лета.
Как напиток хорош ласи - это простокваша с водой (в пропорции от 1 аж до 6) с солью.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Да, ласи - хорошая штука.

----------


## Айвар

А вообще самое-самое это "хлеб да каша - пища наша!"

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

А как насчет клещей? Их ведь очень много в Латвии?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А как насчет клещей? Их ведь очень много в Латвии?


Я с детства боюсь клещей, и 2 года назад сделал прививку от энцефалитного клеща ,чего и Вам советую Елена Павловна.Теоритически  клещей много должно быть в  Латвии ,так как климат очень сырой,хотя в Бурятии сухой климат, а  клещей все-таки много.Если метту на них только направить; их умитворить, а им наверное всеравно, их карма такова кровь пить.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Я с детства боюсь клещей, и 2 года назад сделал прививку от энцефалитного клеща ,чего и Вам советую Елена Павловна.Теоритически клещей много должно быть в Латвии ,так как климат очень сырой,хотя в Бурятии сухой климат, а клещей все-таки много.Если метту на них только направить; их умитворить, а им наверное всеравно, их карма такова кровь пить.

_Простите, не знаю как вас зовут по отчеству, но зачем зря прививку делать.
Возможно  в том месте где будет проходить ретрит нет энцефалитных клещей. Можно просто пользоваться спреем._

----------


## Zom

Чем западнее - тем меньше проблем с клещами. Самые опасные клещевые зоны - урал, сибирь и далее на восток. Особенно сибирь. В московской или питерской областях подцепить болезненного клеща практически нереально, что уж говорить про приевропейские территории -)

----------


## PampKin Head

В любом случае лучше сделать прививки от инцефалита, столбняка, гепатита А (от этого две прививки с интервалом, делать заранее). Просто последствия первого и второго ужастны...

+ Лучше бы иметь пару ампул с рабипуром и человечьим иммуноглобулином (на случай укусов бешенных лисиц/прочей живности).

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Простите, не знаю как вас зовут по отчеству, но зачем зря прививку делать.
> Возможно  в том месте где будет проходить ретрит нет энцефалитных клещей. Можно просто пользоваться спреем.[/I]


Отчество не обязательно,главное имя знаете.Кстати, у Вас не появились книги ,которые Вы как-то мне высылали по почте ?

----------


## Айвар

> Чем западнее - тем меньше проблем с клещами. Самые опасные клещевые зоны - урал, сибирь и далее на восток. Особенно сибирь. В московской или питерской областях подцепить болезненного клеща практически нереально, что уж говорить про приевропейские территории -)


Не знаю, месяц назад краем уха слыщал про 130 укушенных. В Латвии инф. клещи есть и могие люди делают прививки. Насчет прививок, слыщал что это тоже "удар по печени". Клещи по моему опыту, встречаются не везьде, есть и чистые регионы.
Еще есть бешеные лисы, в лесу на дереве видел плакат, но это рядом с Ригой.
Чего-чего, а в этом году много комаров, лютуют эт точно.

----------


## Айвар

И еще хотел спросить, а есть ли хоть какая-то возможность жить в домике, а то в последнее время кости заныли, что сильно уменьшило мой "оптимизм по поводу моего участия в ритрите".

----------


## Zom

> Не знаю, месяц назад краем уха слыщал про 130 укушенных.


130 укушенных - это не страшно. Страшно сколько процентов из них заболело чем-нить от этого укуса. Меня 2 года назад тоже клещ укусил. Сходил в Боткинскую, отдал животину на анализ - сказали "ваш клещ стерилен!" -) Посмотрел статистические карты - шанс опасного клеща в Лен.области - меньше 1%.

А вот в Сибири, если клещ укусил, то, вроде как, вероятность ~40% что вы подхватили какую-нить гадость типа энцифалита...

----------


## Аминадав

> С интересом прочитал о том, что в ритрите планируется двухразовое питание: в 5-45 -завтрак и в 10-30 - обед.
> Скажите, пожалуйста, из чего будет состоять завтрак и обед? Чем вызван выбор именно этого времени завтрака и обеда?
> 
> Моя жена тоже хотела бы участвовать в ритрите посвященном  медитации-анапанасати, но прочитав о таких условиях питания, выражает серьзную обеспокоенность. Она говорит, что нарушение питания, в особенности в период перехода весна-лето, может вызвать разбаланс дош и подъем ваты, то есть увеличить нервозность и возбудимость (она интересуется аюрведой).
> Еще она утверждает, что хоть брахманы и питаются  один раз в день, но делают это около полудня, когда джатар-агни (пищеварительный огонь) сильный. Ведь вы наверно знаете, что наш астрономический полдень находится гле-то в районе 14-00 часов ( с учетом всех изменений: директное, летнее время). Что я могу ей возразить и как я могу ее убедить в том, что она не умрет с голоду и что это не диетический ритрит, а именно медитационный, и что навязчивые мысли о еде не возникнут у нее?
> 
> Если у кого-то есть опыт пребывания в таких ритритах, быть может он согласится поделиться им!


Я несколько раз был на ретритах с таким режимом питания. Увеличения нервозности не замечал, совсем наоборот.

Если и есть какое-то такое влияние, то оно с лихвой компенсируется успокоением ума в медитации.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (02.06.2010), Айвар (04.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Как добраться до места.

Автобусное расписание:
Рига - Руйена
Rīga - Rūjiena 
http://www.1188.lv/satiksme/starppil...C5%ABjienas+AO

Сайт информационный, можно и такси заказать.

----------


## Maria Mironova

Доброго времени суток
Этим летом мне посчастливилось попасть на ретрит, который проводили Бирмийские монахи (Достопочтенный У Ревата и Достопочтенный У Ковида) в Латвии, районе Руена. Это было очень здорово! Там я поняла, что вот оно счастье  - мы занимались тем, что нравиться (медитацией), общались с мудрецами (монахами), жили на природе, в окружении были одни единомышленники (буддисты и просто интересующиеся медитацией и Дхаммой).
В перспективе там будет построен медитационный центр, а пока будут проводиться летние ретриты.
Фотографии Вы можете посмотреть здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?albumid=234
Кроме того у меня есть видео и аудио с ретрита. Буду рада поделиться этим материалами. Если есть интерес, пишите в почту! 
Всех благ!

----------

